# Smoking 2 pork butts at once?



## eritter452 (May 24, 2014)

Hey all! I am smoking two pork butt for the first time at once start ing tonight at 11 pmCT and was wanting some tips on time and temp... One is a 9 1/2 lbs and the other is right around 8 lbs. Both bone in. I'll be used my MES. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2014)

It's pretty much just like smoking one it may take a little longer for the smoker to recover from when you put the cold meat in but not really enough time to notice a difference in the overall smoke time.


----------



## timberjet (May 24, 2014)

You can just plan like you are doing one 9 pounder. You should be looking at about 13-15 hours at 225. Now that is all relative to the dreaded stall which could add hours or not happen at all. I think the average most guys plan with is an hour and a half per pound but always go by internal temperature and leave plenty of time extra just in case. If it is done too early you can hold in foil and towels in a cooler for several hours. I used to always foil at 165 degrees until 205, but now I just smoke all the way. I think it does cut a little time foiling but I like the bark too much these days and love really smoky stuff.


----------



## eritter452 (May 24, 2014)

Im thinking 24 hours... too long?


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2014)

It shouldn't take 24 hours you don't add the total weight just the weight of the largest cut of meat when figuring approximate times.


----------



## eritter452 (May 24, 2014)

Yeah its tricky.. i smoked a 10 pounder before and it took 16hrs i want to have enough time but dont want to over estimate it a be done hours to early!


----------



## timberjet (May 24, 2014)

eritter452 said:


> Im thinking 24 hours... too long?


1 1/2 hours per pound plus possible few hours stall time. 12-14 ish hours. 24 hours and you will have wood. Always go by internal temperature not time. I had an 8 pound butt stall for 6 hours once at 158 degrees. That was the best pork I ever did I think.


----------



## eritter452 (May 24, 2014)

I know every peice of meat cooks differently,I just wanna be sure its done in time or not done to soon. What temp u think should cook at 225?


----------



## timberjet (May 24, 2014)

eritter452 said:


> Yeah its tricky.. i smoked a 10 pounder before and it took 16hrs i want to have enough time but dont want to over estimate it a be done hours to early!


You can and should foil with liquid of your choice when done and wrap in a towel into a cooler to rest for an hour or up to several hours. Two big hunks of meat like that will stay really hot for a long long time. So don't worry about getting it done too early. The longer the rest the more moist it will be.


----------



## timberjet (May 24, 2014)

eritter452 said:


> I know every peice of meat cooks differently,I just wanna be sure its done in time or not done to soon. What temp u think should cook at 225?


I try to get 225 degrees but usually it fluctuates to 235 with my UDS. I see some guys on here that go all the way up to 270 but that just doesn't work for my smoker to get that nice thin blue smoke I love.


----------



## eritter452 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Ill take some pics and post when done! Happy Memorial Day and Happy smoking! Oh what do u plan on smoking thos weekend


----------



## brooksy (May 24, 2014)

Have you cooked one successfully?? There is no difference for two. Just enjoy the cook!


----------



## timberjet (May 24, 2014)

eritter452 said:


> Thanks for the advice Ill take some pics and post when done! Happy Memorial Day and Happy smoking! Oh what do u plan on smoking thos weekend


That is exactly why I am sitting in front of this machine right now on this beautiful day. Trying to find something different to smoke today. I literally smoke something almost every day and need to come up with something new. Last night was spiral cut sausages and abt's. Night before was ribs. I might be leaning toward stuffed burgers. I will let you know when I figure it out. Happy Memorial day to you as well.


----------



## eritter452 (May 24, 2014)

Yes and it was delicious! So 14-16 hours should do it? Im hoping that I sleep through the stall time lol! Haven't had to panic from one yet though!


----------



## eritter452 (May 24, 2014)

How about some turkey legs!!!


----------



## timberjet (May 24, 2014)

You know that does sound good but I live in a very small town with the nearest supermarket a 50 mile round trip. We do have a very small store with a micro size meat department here. Pretty limited. I need to get to cosco and stock up. That is 160 miles. lol


----------



## sstripes96 (May 24, 2014)

Ive got 2 9 pounders on right now. They've been on since 7am for a Monday chow down. They've stalled at 160 IT for about the last 2 hours. Not sure how long this ride will last but Ive got plenty of time and lots of beer.


----------



## bosox20 (May 24, 2014)

Beer will always make the stall better !!  trust me on that [emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## boogie1 (May 24, 2014)

bosox20 said:


> Beer will always make the stall better !!  trust me on that [emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji]





X2


----------



## venture (May 24, 2014)

As stated above, except for recovery time, it is pretty much a twofer.  Expect to use a little more fuel.

Keeping the lid closed helps a lot on the problem with recovery time.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2014)

Eritter , I know you have just had a mind blowing bunch of info. on doing PB's. And they are all (mostly) right . So, to confuse you more I will say doing multiple Butts is as easy as doing one , and IMHO all

Butts are easy if you keep in mind to be Patient and remember to allow time for the stall . As you can wrap/towel/and cooler the finished Butt for up to4-5hrs.

I say this because doing multiple Butts is my kind of fun...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012


















Betty 013 - Copy.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 8, 2012


















R I B S ~~~~~~~~ 003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 5, 2013






actually , multiple anything ...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## eritter452 (May 25, 2014)

One done one to go













20140525_103334.jpg



__ pineywoods
__ May 25, 2014


----------



## eritter452 (May 25, 2014)

Hey quick question im stalled at 183 and its been like 3 hours! Any tips supposed to feed people in 2 hours


----------



## venture (May 25, 2014)

First tip is to always start early so you have a generous rest time.  Butts will hold at rest for hours when foiled and wrapped in towels and placed in an empty cooler.

You should be at the end of your stall. The meat temps will climb pretty quickly then.  Maintain pit temps and wait it out. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 25, 2014)

eritter452 said:


> Hey quick question im stalled at 183 and its been like 3 hours! Any tips supposed to feed people in 2 hours


Might be too late for this cook, but if butt isn't wrapped already, throw some foil around it and crank up the temp.


----------



## danbury (May 25, 2014)

Stall temps, you just have to wait it out.  Sometimes it takes 2 hours, sometimes longer.  Every smoke can be different.  Just be patient.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2014)

If it's still not to temp take a big fork and stab it a couple times that should break the stall


----------

